# Drop Down Menu hidden behind content in IE7 and IE6



## danagraphics (May 4, 2011)

Here is a link showing the problem - my content is hidden behind the slide show box. http://cwservices.dananealdesigns.com/

At very bottom of this post is the relevant css style sheet info.

I works in everything I've tested it in except IE7 and IE6. It works in IE8. Anyone have a fix for this?

Thanks

Style Sheet for navigation:

.bg {background: url(images/button4.gif);}
.menu {
margin:0;
list-style:none;
height:40px;
background:#fff url(images/button1a.gif) repeat-x;
position:relative;
font-family:arial, verdana, sans-serif;
width: 932px;
padding-top: 0;
padding-right: 0;
padding-bottom: 0;
padding-left: 32px;
}
.menu li.top {display:block; float:left; position:relative;}
.menu li a.top_link {display:block; float:left; height:40px; line-height:33px; color:#000; text-decoration:none; font-size:11px; font-weight:bold; padding:0 0 0 12px; cursorointer;}
.menu li a.top_link span {float:left; font-weight:bold; display:block; padding:0 24px 0 12px; height:40px;}
.menu li a.top_link span.down {float:left; display:block; padding:0 24px 0 12px; height:40px; background:url(images/down.gif) no-repeat right top;}
.menu li a.top_link:hover {color:#000; background: url(images/button4.gif) no-repeat;}
.menu li a.top_link:hover span {background:url(images/button4.gif) no-repeat right top;}
.menu li a.top_link:hover span.down {background:url(images/button4a.gif) no-repeat right top;}

.menu li:hover > a.top_link {color:#000; background: url(images/button4.gif) no-repeat;}
.menu li:hover > a.top_link span {background:url(images/button4.gif) no-repeat right top;}
.menu li:hover > a.top_link span.down {background:url(images/button4a.gif) no-repeat right top;}

.menu table {border-collapse:collapse; width:0; height:0; position:absolute; top:0; left:0;}

.menu a:hover {visibility:visible;}
.menu li:hover {position:relative; z-index:200;}

.menu ul, 
.menu :hover ul ul, 
.menu :hover ul :hover ul ul,
.menu :hover ul :hover ul :hover ul ul,
.menu :hover ul :hover ul :hover ul :hover ul ul {position:absolute; left:-9999px; top:-9999px; width:0; height:0; margin:0; padding:0; list-style:none;}

.menu :hover ul.sub {left:2px; top:40px; right:2px; background: #fff; padding:3px 0; border:1px solid #999999; white-space:nowrap; width:200px; height:auto;}
.menu :hover ul.sub li {display:block; height:20px; position:relative; float:left; width:250px;}
.menu :hover ul.sub li a {font-weight:normal;display:block; font-size:11px; height:20px; width:192px; line-height:20px; text-indent:5px; color:#000; text-decoration:none; border:3px solid #fff; border-width:0 0 0 3px;}
.menu :hover ul.sub li a.fly {background:#fff url(images/arrow.gif) 80px 7px no-repeat;}
.menu :hover ul.sub li a:hover {background:#999999; color:#fff;}
.menu :hover ul.sub li a.fly:hover {background:#999999 url(images/arrow_over.gif) 80px 7px no-repeat; color:#fff;}
.menu :hover ul li:hover > a.fly {background:#999999 url(images/arrow_over.gif) 80px 7px no-repeat; color:#fff;}

.menu :hover ul :hover ul,
.menu :hover ul :hover ul :hover ul,
.menu :hover ul :hover ul :hover ul :hover ul,
.menu :hover ul :hover ul :hover ul :hover ul :hover ul
{left:90px; top:-4px; background: #fff; padding:3px 0; border:1px solid 999999; white-space:nowrap; width:93px; z-index:200; height:auto;}


----------



## DaBeers (Oct 31, 2008)

I am sorry no one has helped.
That is some fairly complicated css. I think you might conside looking into the z-index of your graphic elements. If images and presumibly controls, overlap, I believe that would be the controlling factor.


----------



## danagraphics (May 4, 2011)

thanks, will try that


----------

